# CONFUSED about TECUMSEH



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Ok maybe someone can give me or some people here some insight. Some people say TECUMSEH is out of business, others say its not. Last one I heard from a DEALER about a month ago is that they are no longer making engines for mowers and such but however they are still gonna make engines for the SNOW line. So which is it? Are they out of business or sort of out of business or what?


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

I attended a B/S update class yesterday and we were told that the power part of the company has not been purchased by anyone as yet.The power side of Tecumseh(engine and transaxles) was only 20% of the company.We were told that other 80% (fire truck pump,refr. compressors,etc) have been purchased by other companies.Engines (all) are not being made including snow king engines. You will see more snow blowers with B/S engines in their place. Other engine companies will of course be putting their engines on snow blowers. You'll see a change in marking engines from now on. There is a lawsuit in CA that is aimed at engine manufacturers, they can no longer put HP on engines but now ft/torque and/or cc.Get used to it it not getting any better. FYI if you purchase a new Tec.engine now that that is on new equipment Tec will honor the warranty,they just aren't making any engines or short blocks.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

MTD is now putting Chinese engines on their snowblowers. My understanding is that MTD will not use B&S engines again on their snow equipment.


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

I talked to my Tecumseh rep on Friday and he said that Tec. is running that business as usual till Feb 2009,just no engines or short blocks. This includes warranty work. He also said that Ariens,Toro and Kohler are looking to maybe purchasing the Tec company , they should know more by Feb. FYI


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

bser said:


> I talked to my Tecumseh rep on Friday and he said that Tec. is running that business as usual till Feb 2009,just no engines or short blocks. This includes warranty work. He also said that Ariens,Toro and Kohler are looking to maybe purchasing the Tec company , they should know more by Feb. FYI


yup, that is exactly what happening, they stopped all engine assembly lines as of December 31 2008

I didn't hear anything about kohler trying to help though, that isn't what my update rep said....interesting

and yes, MTD STILL puts SOME briggs on thier snowblowers, I have sold a couple of new ones that have them on there.......how high up you have to go before you get a briggs motor, idk


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yeah, didn't think about the larger ones. I normally only do single stage and small 2 stage. Would guess it changes over to B&S around 10HP. Since there are no HP ratings, they are now labeled as 14.5 torque rating and higher. But we see few of those as most people don't buy a $1000+ snowthrower.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

hankster said:


> Yeah, didn't think about the larger ones. I normally only do single stage and small 2 stage. Would guess it changes over to B&S around 10HP. Since there are no HP ratings, they are now labeled as 14.5 torque rating and higher. But we see few of those as most people don't buy a $1000+ snowthrower.


granted yes thats true

but for some reason people will drop down $400 on a Edenpure Heater.....which I still can't figure out why, so why not cough up the extra money for a bigger motor, and heated handles!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm going to a Kohler,Mtd,& Hydro Gear update next Tues. at CPD in Anoka will find out more about the Tecumseh business problems then.I'll pass on what is going on with Tec. with all of you.


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

CPD said nothing about Tecumseh at the update yesterday, I don't know if that is good news or bad. The peerless transaxles are still being made though from what they did say. Sure wasn't to empreesed with the MTD chinese engine. The only parts they have are 2 carb kits. Kohler has a pretty decent horz engine that maybe will replace the Snowking engine.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

What are consumers going to do when they have these older engines in Tecumseh how will they obtain there parts ?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Lawnmowertech said:


> What are consumers going to do when they have these older engines in Tecumseh how will they obtain there parts ?


I think that is going to be a problem for smaller independent shops.


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

What did they do when Clinton went under? Sometimes I think the supplier don't care, all they keep saying is repower,that's great if you have the money to do so. Yesterday at MTD & Kohler update they kept saying how old an engine is when it was made in the 90's, I have socks older than that. I think they think everybody buys a new engine every 8-10 years. Most of the stuff I work on in my shop is 60's through 90's. I get a kick out of some of the updates and teardown schools they offer with all the new engine stuff,heck I won't see that stuff for 5-10 years.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Given the amount of product out there, it wouldn't be surprising to see someone (a company) pick up Tecumseh's aftermarket parts supply and run with it. Yes, they ceased making engines and transaxles, but are doing bus. as usual I'm told to date. Funny, ceasing to make the main products doesn't seem like bus. as usual...
I did just get a short-block claim paid by them this week - was kinda worried. Well, at least it says it was "paid" online.....


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

hankster said:


> I think that is going to be a problem for smaller independent shops.


I'd be more worried about what the analysts are saying about Sears Holdings likely not being able to make it through this year.. if even the first half of it.

us smaller independent guys can change our course at will... you big corporate places (or the place you work for anyway) are the ones that have to run things by the shareholders first. And you know.. if the majority can't see an immediate profit on it, it doesn't get passed.

Don't worry about us small shops, we've been coming up with ways to make things work without parts many times before. :dude:


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

paulr44, Peerless is still making transaxles , it's just Tec. that stopped making engines and short blocks. CPD says it has enough Tec. parts in warehouse for at least a year of stock to be ordered.


----------



## Airman (Jan 7, 2009)

*Here is an email Husqvarna (formally EHP, formally FHP, formally AYP) sent to their dealers. I never liked the way Tecumseh conducted business and will not miss them. Sadly, looks like owners of Tecumseh engines are left holding the bag. *

To: Registered Peerless® transmission resellers (U.S. & Canada)
From: Husqvarna Consumer Outdoor Products N.A., Inc.
Date: February 3, 2009
Subject: Acquisition of Peerless Gear & Transmission Business
Dear Peerless reseller:
Husqvarna is pleased to announce its acquisition of the Peerless® transmission/ gear
business from TecumsehPower Company ("TPC"), effective February 1, 2009.
Husqvarna will continue to run this business as a stand-alone operating unit at its current
Salem, Indiana site under the "Peerless®" trade name.
Our goal is to ensure that the transition of the Peerless® business from TPC to Husqvarna
is seamless for the business's end-customers and for you.1 We have prepared the
following Questions and Answers to help address some concerns and questions you may
have.
Questions and Answers
1. Is Husqvarna buying TecumsehPower Company itself?
No. Husqvarna has only purchased certain assets of TecumsehPower Company
that relate to its Peerless gear and transmission business. Husqvarna is not acquiring any
of TPC's engine related operations or assets. (All questions regarding such matters
should continue to be directed to TPC). All references to Parts, Products and Service in
the following Q&A refer solely to the Peerless business.
2. Is Husqvarna assuming TPC's existing warranty obligations?
Husqvarna will act as TPC's agent to service and process any existing warranty
obligations of the transmission/gear business. TPC is retaining the actual legal
responsibility for such pre-closing warranty obligations.
For new parts and products sold, Husqvarna will be responsible for such warranty
obligations. Until further notice, it is Husqvarna's intention to retain substantially the
same scope, terms and process for warranty claims for such new parts and products, as
that historically used by TPC.
1 Disclaimer. This letter is neither a contract, nor an offer to enter into a contract, and is subject to change upon notice by Husqvarna.

3. Where will I get Peerless service parts?
You will continue to order service parts from your respective Central Warehouse
Distributor ("CWD"). In order to provide the best possible transition, Husqvarna is
entering into new agreements with your existing CWD's for such purpose.
4. How do I file Peerless warranty claims?
The answer depends on when you file.
Before March 27. Claims filed on or prior to March 27,2009 will continue to be
processed by TPC at its Grafton facility (i.e., as it is currently done today) through
tecumsehwarranty.com or by paper.
After March 27. Following March 27, 2009, warranty claims for transmission
product that is within warranty will be will be submitted through
Servicebench.com. Paper claims will be sent direct to the Salem facility at the
address below.
Peerless Transmission Co.
1555 S. Jackson Street
Salem, IN 47167
5. Will I need to sign a new dealer agreement?
Yes. Husqvarna will require that all resellers of Peerless products sign a standard
form reseller agreement. Husqvarna (or your CWD) will be contacting you over the next
several weeks regarding this new form. In the meantime, the intent is to operate under
the same processes, terms and conditions as previously in existence for the Peerless
business.
6. Who can answer additional questions I may have?
Most issues can and should be resolved by your CWD. However, if necessary
you can also contact the Peerless facility in Salem, IN directly at 812-883-3575.
___________
Thank you for your support during this transition period


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

holy S#$T, husky bought the peerless line, interesting


this is going to get very interesting the next few months


----------



## HVNFNYT (Feb 13, 2009)

I hear through the grapevine that Husqvarna bought the Peerless division. I also rec'd this in my e-mail yesterday...

"Wis. businessman purchases TecumsehPower engine assets
Businessman Jim Grafft purchased the assets of TecumsehPower Co.'s engine division. Until last December, TecumsehPower had manufactured snowblower, generator and lawn and garden equipment engines in Janesville, Wis. Grafft will start the business by supplying TecumsehPower engines parts. Grafft also owns Certified Parts Corp., which supplies snowblower parts through the Arctic Cat line. Janesville Gazette (Wis.), The (2/10)"


----------



## HVNFNYT (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry...newb mistake. Missed page (2) completely!


----------



## sunfisher (Feb 19, 2009)

what is a torque rating and how does it relate to horsepower?


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

bser said:


> I attended a B/S update class yesterday and we were told that the power part of the company has not been purchased by anyone as yet.The power side of Tecumseh(engine and transaxles) was only 20% of the company.We were told that other 80% (fire truck pump,refr. compressors,etc) have been purchased by other companies.Engines (all) are not being made including snow king engines. You will see more snow blowers with B/S engines in their place. Other engine companies will of course be putting their engines on snow blowers. You'll see a change in marking engines from now on. There is a lawsuit in CA that is aimed at engine manufacturers, they can no longer put HP on engines but now ft/torque and/or cc.Get used to it it not getting any better. FYI if you purchase a new Tec.engine now that that is on new equipment Tec will honor the warranty,they just aren't making any engines or short blocks.



Honda is going to a NET/KW HP rating. the HP rating they have now doesn't show the real working conditions cause they didn't put mufflers or air filters on the engines when testing. Now they do or they will start. maybe that's what you mean, i don't understand this torque rating your talking about.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

have you seen any new briggs motors? they don't have HP on them any more, that have CCs and Ft. Lbs. of torque, they stopped using the HP rating system because it was "inaccurate to the actual power of the motor"

IMO, all its going to do is confuse people, nobody knows anything other than CCs and HP

every person that asks me a question on the new briggs motor "so how many HP is a 660 ft. lbs. torque?"

I guess, I look at the model of the engine, depending on what style of carb it has, I tel them it is, for example, 4-5 HP, cause thats the best I can tell them, I don't remember the math to figure it out, and I can't do it in my head

they are just making more of a hassle for the people selling them, which in turn IMO is going to do nothing but hurt buisness in the future


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> they are just making more of a hassle for the people selling them, which in turn IMO is going to do nothing but hurt buisness in the future



"THEY" who? You mean the "they" bitchy consumers that got together and filed the lawsuit that has lead to all of this?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

no, briggs and all the other companies


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> no, briggs and all the other companies


briggs and all the other companies are doing it because they were sued due to overrating horsepower numbers on the same size engines and being accused of manipulating the ratings which are done in the factory with no muffler or any other required components that are actually on them in the field... "ACE is the place" alright....


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

ah I don't recall anything about that

and why you dissing where I work eh? where I work has nothing to do about this discussion


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

Now boys be nice.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> ah I don't recall anything about that
> 
> and why you dissing where I work eh? where I work has nothing to do about this discussion


i thought one of the sayings for ACE was "ACE is the place with the friendly helpful folks" or something like that?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

it is, but the way you said it, sounded like you were trying to slam them

and I'm honest with my customers, I don't care if my management likes it or not, if I think that something we have sucks and I wouldn't recommend buying it, I tell them, simple as that, I'm not going to bullshit them into something that I believe is crap


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

bser said:


> I'm going to a Kohler,Mtd,& Hydro Gear update next Tues. at CPD in Anoka will find out more about the Tecumseh business problems then.I'll pass on what is going on with Tec. with all of you.


I attended the CPD update down here in WI and tec is outta business as we all no. Peerless got bought out bu HUSQ. Good news is that us dealers will be able to get parts still.

Also at the update, Kohler is comming out with a new 5.5-6.5 hp engine that looks similar to a honda. I believe there intention is to market these as snow engines. MTD is using all Chinese engines, and no longer briggs. I have had the great pleasure of working on these #$%@#*[email protected]!!!!!!

Happy Wrenching:dude:


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

newz7151 said:


> briggs and all the other companies are doing it because they were sued due to overrating horsepower numbers on the same size engines and being accused of manipulating the ratings which are done in the factory with no muffler or any other required components that are actually on them in the field... "ACE is the place" alright....


I thought they were sued because of UNderrating HP???

:dude:


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

bsman said:


> I attended the CPD update down here in WI and tec is outta business as we all no. Peerless got bought out bu HUSQ. Good news is that us dealers will be able to get parts still.
> 
> Also at the update, Kohler is comming out with a new 5.5-6.5 hp engine that looks similar to a honda. I believe there intention is to market these as snow engines. MTD is using all Chinese engines, and no longer briggs. I have had the great pleasure of working on these #$%@#*[email protected]!!!!!!
> 
> Happy Wrenching:dude:


ya they are a blast aren't they? have to do a short block yet?


----------

